# Stache, the Wonder Bunny



## Aubrisita (Dec 15, 2013)

Hello! My name is Aubrey and my life is run by some furry little trouble makers. I have two cats (Tonks and Ollie), three guinea pigs(Applesauce, Edie, and Daphne), two labs (Lilly and Bubba), and my newest addition....Stache the wonder bunny. After reading all the great bunny blogs that are here, I decided to try my hand at one. I have never blogged before OR had a bunny....so this is going to be an experience. 8D


----------



## Imbrium (Dec 16, 2013)

It gets addictive, hehe. The only blog I've ever had is my RO one (and I kinda considered "blog" a bad word before that, lol - too many people think the whole internet cares what they ate for breakfast!... but bunnies are so cute, I made an exception), and it's somehow almost 60 pages long now  (even after being AWOL for 7 months or so).

There's one rule if you're going to have a blog, though... you have to share some bunny pics!


----------



## Aubrisita (Dec 16, 2013)

I loved reading your blog and I also enjoyed the video you made about nail clipping. Your bunnies are adorable! I cut everyone's nails myself but I am not sure if I am brave enough to try doing Stache. 

Pictures are noooo problem. 

That is Tonks in the background of the veggie one, Stache was keeping an eye on her in case she tried to steal a veggie. My cats could care less about the bunny and piggies running around my room. They are more interested in trying to get their hay. Both ollie and Tonks are obsessed with it.


----------



## Imbrium (Dec 16, 2013)

Yeah, Roo likes to eat hay and then barf it back up - he's pretty obsessed with it ... luckily, he's about to turn 16 and is lazy and old enough to not go to great lengths for it.


----------



## Aubrisita (Dec 17, 2013)

The simple things in life make me happy. Last night, during his free time, Stache willingly went back into his cage and started to happily munch his orchard grass. That made me very happy happy happy. Lol. I have discovered that he is quite the cuddle bun. I fell asleep on the floor during his play time and woke up with him cuddled up against me, his chin resting on my arm. I also got a few kisses.  one happy bunny mom right here.


----------



## jemm (Dec 17, 2013)

You have a lovely looking bun there


----------



## Imbrium (Dec 17, 2013)

That is so freaking adorable! Every time I've fallen asleep in the bunny pen, I've woken up to those little wenches abusing me like I was their own personal jungle gym.


----------



## Aubrisita (Dec 17, 2013)

Thank you! I think he is a handsome dude but I might be a wee biased.  

Today I discovered that the wonder bun has a bit of a temper. I went to give him his morning pellets and he thought he was coming out to play. I told him no, and closed the door. He went over to his bowl and dumped his pellets all over the bottom of his cage! Then he deliberately turned around and gave me "the butt". Is it bad that all I could do was chuckle? I am in trouble, aren't I? *sigh*


----------



## Aubrisita (Dec 19, 2013)

Soooooo, we tried out a few toys last night. He was not thrilled, but my cats sure were! I just got the "really momma, are you serious" look from Stache. I also discovered that he is NOT a fan of my phone. He hopped over and put his head on my arm while I was texting someone. Next thing I know, my phone is being ripped out of my hand and there is a cold bunny nose bumbing it.  my phone is pretty big, so that is quite a feat for him. I went to pick it up after I gave him some love and he decided to sit on it. Oh Stache, I might have to change your title to Stache, the NAUGHTY Bun.


----------



## Aubrisita (Dec 20, 2013)

Yup, definitely naughty bun. Someone *coughstachecough* decided to push their litter box out of the way and pee/poo all over the cage. I don't know why, play time was cut a little short last night because I was utterly exhausted. Maybe that is why? Vengeful bun.


----------



## Imbrium (Dec 21, 2013)

God only knows with bunns. Mine seem to like to pee everything up just to ruin it so that no one else will want it... and that's why their free-range privileges got revoked!


----------



## Aubrisita (Dec 21, 2013)

Hand over the cilantro and no one will get hurt.

Turns out Stache loves him some cilantro. He is gonna have to battle the piggies for cilantro rights....the girls go nuts for it too. H


----------



## Aubrisita (Dec 22, 2013)

Boy am I in trouble. I had to put Stache back in his house when I went downstairs to eat dinner. He was not pleased, even though I assured him that I would be back to let him out again. I scarfed down my dinner and came back 10 mins later, like a good bun momma, and let him out again. I was greeted by a butt and then an unhappy glare. He preceeded to sit inside his house and look at me. No amount of coaxing could get him to leave his house. Then, he decides to hop out! He goes over to the corner and I start talking to him, telling him how happy I am that he has decided to come out. He looks at me, blinks, then hops back into his cage. I look at the floor and there is poo all over it. Now he uses his litter box , with the exception of that one time, even if he is out. He will hop back in his house to go then continue on his merry adventures. I really do have a vengeful bun on my hands.


----------



## Aubrisita (Dec 22, 2013)

The butt. Thank goodness it is a cute one.


----------



## Imbrium (Dec 22, 2013)

Hah! They sure do love to pout, don't they? I swear I'm more familiar with Nala's butt than her face .


----------



## Aubrisita (Dec 25, 2013)

Ooooohweeeee. Wonder bun has turned into a snub bun! Christmas tunnel got snubbed. Old phone book got snubbed. Baby toy links got snubbed. Christmas veggies got snubbed....till he realized I only put the green leaf lettuce on top of everything and there were other things under it. Then he threw the offending lettuce off the plate (I never realized rabbits could legit throw things) and ate the other veggies. Then he hopped back into his house and into his litter pan. What a brat! Lol


----------



## Aubrisita (Dec 25, 2013)

Stache: my momma is crazy! I luffs lettuce, the proof is down there. See I eatin it, like a good bun bun.

Me: lies! You took one nibble and spit it out. 

Stache: you crazy momma. There a picture of me eatin it, so I eat it. That my story and I stickin to it. *thump*

Me: *eyeroll* 

Stache: this what I think of your post. *snub*

Me: *facepalm* help?


----------



## Aubrisita (Dec 26, 2013)

I was wondering if it is possible for a bunny to bond with a cat. Tonks, my female cat, and Stache seem pretty close. They groom each other and he follows her around the room sometimes. I was thinking about maybe getting another bunny so he isn't lonely but now I wonder if Tonks is an ok substitute? Personally I think she is just using him for his hay. I would never tell him that though. XD


----------



## Imbrium (Dec 27, 2013)

Aubrisita said:


> Ooooohweeeee. Wonder bun has turned into a snub bun! Christmas tunnel got snubbed. Old phone book got snubbed. Baby toy links got snubbed. Christmas veggies got snubbed...



Many rabbits go ridiculously out of their way to avoid showing any sort of appreciation. They'll wait MONTHS to play with a toy that they secretly had their eye on from the start just to deny you the happiness of watching them play with it.



Aubrisita said:


> I was wondering if it is possible for a bunny to bond with a cat. Tonks, my female cat, and Stache seem pretty close. They groom each other and he follows her around the room sometimes. I was thinking about maybe getting another bunny so he isn't lonely but now I wonder if Tonks is an ok substitute? Personally I think she is just using him for his hay. I would never tell him that though. XD



Roo wants to know if he can come live with you instead of us because cats aren't allowed to eat bunny hay in our apartment. In my defense, that's because every time Roo eats hay, he turns around and barfs it up - gross!

A cat friend isn't the same as a bonded bunny companion, especially since they don't technically speak the same language (not that it stops Nala from communicating with both cats and Roo from seemingly responding at times)... *but* they do sound like they really enjoy each other's company. While most (altered) bunnies prefer to be bonded to another bunny, they're not among the animals that HAVE to have a same-species companion (and some actually really prefer to be solo).

If Stache seems happy/fulfilled and such from the attention given to him by non-bunny housemates, then isn't that what really matters? I see no need to get him another bunny if he's perfectly content to have a kitty cat instead .


----------



## Aubrisita (Dec 27, 2013)

Whelp, we have a winner winner chicken dinner on the toy front. Today Stache decided that the tissue box was a pretty nifty thing. He pushed it all around the room and had TONS of fun taking all the tissues out of it. It was binky inducing. Also Tonks thought it was pretty spectacular, she shredded the tissues as he pulled them out. Lol, they are quite the duo. They hang out together under my desk, I have dubbed it the fortress of bun-itude. Every good super hero needs a secret lair, the Wonder Bun and his sidekick Tonka Truck are no exceptions.

On a side note, I think Ollie is jealous that Tonks and Stache get along so well. He was giving them dirty looks this evening. I went to the SPCA this afternoon (never a good idea) and they have an adorable bun there ufa. *sigh*


----------



## Imbrium (Dec 27, 2013)

Aubrisita said:


> They hang out together under my desk, I have dubbed it the fortress of bun-itude. Every good super hero needs a secret lair, the Wonder Bun and his sidekick Tonka Truck are no exceptions.



In our apartment, such spaces are referred to as "the naughty corner" 



Aubrisita said:


> I went to the SPCA this afternoon (never a good idea) and they have an adorable bun there ufa. *sigh*



Ugh. I made the mistake of browsing their website (for the Houston one) today. WANT.







I have to actually go there soon, either this Sunday or Sunday two weeks from now, for some orientation thing for their foster program. It's gonna be really tough to make sure I don't come home with any unexpected new additions!


----------



## Aubrisita (Dec 28, 2013)

Oh my, what a pretty bunny! Good luck, I hope you have more self restraint than I do.


----------



## Aubrisita (Dec 29, 2013)

So I know this really isn't bunny related, but I HAD to share. I now have a TARDIS of my own. The nerd in me rejoices! Stache wasn't that impressed by it however.


----------



## Imbrium (Dec 29, 2013)

Aubrisita said:


> Oh my, what a pretty bunny! Good luck, I hope you have more self restraint than I do.



Apparently, I do not. In my defense, I was doing ok right up until I saw he was surrendered four days before Christmas because "he was too big". F*ckers. This rabbit is so freaking sweet. I hope they realize what they're missing out on and regret it every day!


----------



## Aubrisita (Dec 29, 2013)

Their loss is your gain, and Thumpers too. I believe that things happen for a reason. I wasn't planning on ever having a bunny. One of the classrooms in my center were doing animals and a family brought in their pet bunny. He was in a small cat carrier with bedding in it and a water bottle attached to the front of it. There was no hay and no food. She wanted to leave him there all week with no hay or food. I was shocked. I knew it was bad for bunnies to go without food, and when I mentioned that to her she said to me, we'll can't he have some of Applesauces (our guinea pig) food? I just kinda shook my head yes because I didn't know what else to say. I gave him some hay and veggies. I took him out later that afternoon to show the kids, and I noticed that his ear was encrusted in blood and sores and his nose looked like it had been injured. When she came back to get her son, I asked her about it. She admitted that she was only going out to visit him once a week to give him food and water. She had no idea what happened to his ears or nose and had no plans to take him to the vet. She didn't even know for sure if he WAS a he OR how old he was , even though he had been with them his entire life. Apparently they started with two bunnies, which had turned into TONS of bunnies very quickly. Unfortunately, he was the last one left. I listened to her story and found myself asking her if she would consider letting me adopt him. The rest is history. Best decision I have ever made.


----------



## Aubrisita (Dec 29, 2013)

Quick question (then I promise no more blowing up my blog tonight, lol) I have noticed that everyone else's bunnies flop or stretch out when they lay down. I have only seen Stache do that once, should I be worried? Is my bun unhappy?


----------



## Imbrium (Dec 29, 2013)

WTF?? NO animal should ever be left without food for a week! Man, screw taking my steel toes to whoever gave up Thumper - I'd rather take them to that chick.

Poor Stache, can't believe he got off to such a horrible start in life... I don't even want to think about what would've become of him if it weren't for you (and I don't dare ask what happened to the rest of the tons of bunnies) . Seriously, how would SHE like to go a week without food? I rather hope she has to experience that at some point - after all, it's only fair that you be willing to go through anything you'd ask an animal to go through >.>


----------



## Aubrisita (Dec 29, 2013)

Amen to that! The really sad part is that he is SUCH a sweet cuddle bun. He loves pets and cuddling and even being picked up! He IS starting to get a little bit of a 'tude however. He trashed his house a little while ago and I have no idea why. Lol. It just makes me love him a little bit more.


----------



## lovelops (Dec 30, 2013)

Yeah I've gotten the butt more than a few times from my bunnies.... along with the temper tantrum of tossing everything they could pick up in their cage with their teeth... fun times!


----------



## lovelops (Dec 30, 2013)

Aubrisita said:


> Quick question (then I promise no more blowing up my blog tonight, lol) I have noticed that everyone else's bunnies flop or stretch out when they lay down. I have only seen Stache do that once, should I be worried? Is my bun unhappy?



No I would not worry. Mostly Chica hardly stretches out when she lays down. I think it's up to the bunny and how they feel. She did that twice when I was cleaning her cage out and I was surprised. I wanted to take a pic on the phone but was not fast enough. 

He's not unhappy. He just don't feel like stretching out!!! Don't worry, I'm sure he will soon enough!


----------



## lovelops (Dec 30, 2013)

Imbrium said:


> Apparently, I do not. In my defense, I was doing ok right up until I saw he was surrendered four days before Christmas because "he was too big". F*ckers. This rabbit is so freaking sweet. I hope they realize what they're missing out on and regret it every day!



Ditto.. I feel the same about Brooke.... what idiots... and someone should break that kids butt for treating that poor bunny that way. I doubt the mother would let her kids go without food for a week so why is it ok for a pet??????


----------



## lovelops (Dec 30, 2013)

Imbrium said:


> Many rabbits go ridiculously out of their way to avoid showing any sort of appreciation. They'll wait MONTHS to play with a toy that they secretly had their eye on from the start just to deny you the happiness of watching them play with it.
> 
> You are SOOO right. Remember that cat castle I bought for Christmas? My husband put it together and I happily put it in front of Lady, who sat in her cage for 20 minutes.


----------



## Imbrium (Dec 30, 2013)

He wouldn't be a rabbit if he didn't trash his room - they're like tiny rock stars! 

Oh, and about the flopping, some do it more than others. Nala stretches out pretty often these days but as a general rule she almost never did it when she was younger. I could probably count on my fingers (maybe even one hand) the number of times I've seen her do an actual dead bunny flop in the nearly year and a half I've had her. Gazzles, by contrast, is the queen of DBFs. Nala will still have her head up and seem half alert even when stretched out.


----------



## Aubrisita (Jan 2, 2014)

So one of his christmas presents was (finally) a hit!


----------



## Aubrisita (Jan 5, 2014)

This is why I should NOT be friends with the SPCA on facebook. This little cutie was the first thing on my newsfeed this morning. GAH....help?!


----------



## Imbrium (Jan 5, 2014)

Hah. You really should know better!


----------



## Chrisdoc (Jan 5, 2014)

Love your little guy and how lucky was he that you found him...no food for a week, some people should never be allowed to have animals never mind children. He sounds like he keeps you on your toes. Mine regularly wait till I clean to trash the place just to show me who's boss. I have a cushion on one of the dining room chairs with holes in it created by guess who lol. I decided to wrap a towel round it so they couldn't pull anymore stuffing out but Snowy can unwrap it and throws it on the floor to show his disapproval before pulling even more stuffing out...naughty bunny.

Mine all stretch out regularly and flop now and again. I do love a dbf, it's so feel good. 

Look forward to more Stache moments


----------



## Aubrisita (Jan 5, 2014)

So I mentioned to Stache that he MIGHT get a brother or sister. I got a look.


----------



## Chrisdoc (Jan 6, 2014)

Yes definitely a "don't you dare" look. He obviously has an opinion lol.

I love the little black and white lop...how can u resist that cute face.


----------



## Aubrisita (Jan 6, 2014)

First day back to work, winter vacation is over. *sigh* It was so nice being home for a week. Stache was not happy when I told him that I had to go back to work so morning play time would be cut short. He was not pleased, I got a foot flick! Lol. He also took out his frustration on my poor book. 

Also, my cats are so happy that Stache is a snub bun. They are making out like bandits. Lol


----------



## Aubrisita (Jan 7, 2014)

So, unbeknownst to the Wonder Bun, he is booked to get neutered on the 20th. Mr. Man has started spraying, marking his territory, and humping the cat. Poor Tonks was so confused. Plus, I am seriously considering a friend for him and I need him to be neutered for that, even though the buns at the SPCA are all fixed. So no one tell him, kaythanx.


----------



## Chrisdoc (Jan 7, 2014)

Oh dear, I won´t tell him but I hope nobody lets the cat out of the bag, figuratively speaking that is lol. 

You would definitely get that "look" again. 

It should be quite a straightforward procedure, mine three were fine, back to their normal mischievous selves in no time.


----------



## Aubrisita (Jan 8, 2014)

*gasp*

Stache: tonka truck, we have been spotted by the hoomanz while in the Fortress of Bun-itude. Quick, double disapproving look.


----------



## JBun (Jan 9, 2014)

Lol, that's great! They don't look at all happy with you for disturbing them


----------



## Chrisdoc (Jan 9, 2014)

That second pic is so funny...talk about dirty looks haha


----------



## Aubrisita (Jan 9, 2014)

Things happen for a reason, I firmly believe that. 

*WARNING: semi emotional post about to commence*

When I adopted Stache, I had just left my boyfriend of 17 years. I also left behind my 9 year old chocolate lab, Lilly...who was (is) my baby. She would have a much better life with him, I just couldn't rip her away from the only life she had ever known. I know I made the right decision, but that doesn't stop me from missing her. Tonight was especially hard. I was on the floor, crying, when Stache came over and just laid his head on my arm. He stayed there, quietly purring, as I cried into his soft fur. I may have never entertained the idea of a bunny, but I don't know if I could get through this without him. He has become my little therapy bun and I am so very thankful for him. <3


----------



## Chrisdoc (Jan 10, 2014)

What a lovely photo and I am certain that these bunnies have a sixth sense and know when we need that bit of bunny love. I know that when I´m feeling down, if I pick one of them up, they´ll cuddle and let me hold them for as long as I want. 

I look at mine and just can´t believe how important they´ve become to me, never thought I´d have another animal again after my dog died but sometimes they just happen and we can´t imagine life without them.


----------



## lovelops (Jan 10, 2014)

Awwwww....... he can read your mind! He knew you needed some sympathy! How sweet! Now if I could get Lady on the same page... her idea of sympathy is a hard bite to the behind! Here she is and for some reason because it's part of my photo cloud album I can't rotate it to the correct position... weird.. Oh well... here she is anyway in her cat toy I bought her that she now loves to hide in!

Vanessa


----------



## lovelops (Jan 10, 2014)

That is a great photo of the both of them together. Now if I could get my chihuahuas to get along with my buns. One of them is jealous and takes it personally whenever we pay attention to the buns and has taken to trying to pee on Lady..

Vanessa


----------



## Aubrisita (Jan 11, 2014)

Lady is gorgeous! 

Today was a day of surprises for Stache. He got two new brothers! I have taken in two new guinea pigs. I don't think Stache is as excited as I am. Also, my labby Lilly is having a sleepover! Stache met her for the first time and promptly terrified her. Lol. She is staying far away from him.


----------



## Aubrisita (Jan 12, 2014)

I am sad and terrified. Stache is currently staying over night at the emergency clinic with the worst case of gi stasis the doctors, and I do mean all 3, have ever seen. My poor poor boy only got a 50% chance of surviving this. Any positive thoughts, prayers anybody can send would be so greatly appreciated. I feel like the world's worst, most horrible bunny mommy right now.


----------



## Aubrisita (Jan 12, 2014)

He was a perfect boy for his iv.


----------



## JBun (Jan 12, 2014)

Oh no, poor Stache  I hope your little guy will be ok. 

Don't blame yourself. These things happen, especially stasis. It's a pretty common problem for rabbits... But no less terrifying when it happens, I know.


----------



## pani (Jan 13, 2014)

Poor Stache! He's in my thoughts and prayers. He's a strong little headstrong guy - I'm sure he'll get through this. ray:


----------



## Luluthebunny (Jan 13, 2014)

Poor Stache get well soon!!!


----------



## Aubrisita (Jan 13, 2014)

Just picked him up from the emergency vet. It doesn't look good at all. His xrays look terrible, you can't even see his insides. He hasnt pooped all night, even though they were feeding him critical care all night. I have to call my vet when they open and bring him in. I am preparing myself to say goodbye.....


----------



## lovelops (Jan 13, 2014)

Aubrisita said:


> Lady is gorgeous!
> 
> Today was a day of surprises for Stache. He got two new brothers! I have taken in two new guinea pigs. I don't think Stache is as excited as I am. Also, my labby Lilly is having a sleepover! Stache met her for the first time and promptly terrified her. Lol. She is staying far away from him.



Thank you! I'll try not to let all this flattery get to her fat little head!:nonono:

WOW, two guinea pigs! how cute! You are going to have to post some more pictures!!! Keep us posted on the new additions.. it looks like you are going to be having fun!

Vanessa


----------



## lovelops (Jan 13, 2014)

Aubrisita said:


> Just picked him up from the emergency vet. It doesn't look good at all. His xrays look terrible, you can't even see his insides. He hasnt pooped all night, even though they were feeding him critical care all night. I have to call my vet when they open and bring him in. I am preparing myself to say goodbye.....



I'm soo sooo sorry I just read this thread.. I hope everything works out and this is able to get resolved... I hate reading when things like this happen. it makes me feel so awful! Please hang in there... hopefully they can do something and get him going again. You and him will be in my prayers...

hang in there
Vanessa


----------



## pani (Jan 13, 2014)

Aubrisita said:


> Just picked him up from the emergency vet. It doesn't look good at all. His xrays look terrible, you can't even see his insides. He hasnt pooped all night, even though they were feeding him critical care all night. I have to call my vet when they open and bring him in. I am preparing myself to say goodbye.....


I'm so sorry to hear this, Aubrey.  I really really really hope he pulls through. 

ray:


----------



## Chrisdoc (Jan 13, 2014)

So sorry to see this, hope he's hanging on. Lots of positive thoughts, prayers and hugs and bunny kisses from my boys.


----------



## Aubrisita (Jan 13, 2014)

Thank you all for the well wishes. He is still with my vet. After looking at the emergency vet films, they were concerned that there was also a problem with his bladder. They put a catheter in him and they did get some urine out but he still had a mass in his tummy. So they aspirated it and got puss. So now they have to do more tests. I have to call back at 4, which is half an hour away. I am just so confused about what is wrong with him. My poor, poor boy.


----------



## Chrisdoc (Jan 13, 2014)

Good vibes for Stache, I am so rooting for your little guy


----------



## Aubrisita (Jan 13, 2014)

Thank you all for the thoughts and prayers. It has meant a lot to me.

Unfortunately the results for Stache were not good. He had a softball sized abscess in his abdomen that was filled with an ungodly amount of puss. My poor 5lb 14oz baby was being squished from the inside out. After an exploratory surgery, we found that there was just too much organ damage, nothing could be done. He peacefully crossed over the bridge. 

Wonder Bun, you were in my life for such a short time, it seems so unfair. I cherish the time I had with you, you were such a sweet boy. Thank you for being there for me and for knowing when I needed a cuddle or making me laugh with you snubby , naughty ways. Enjoy munching cilantro and parsley and make lots of bunny friends at the bridge. I love you. 

Everyone give your bunnies an extra cuddle from me tonight.


----------



## Chrisdoc (Jan 13, 2014)

I was dreading looking here when I saw the post and it is the worst news. I am absolutely gutted that this little boy has gone, it has all happened so quickly. I just can´t believe it and will really miss that cute little fur ball. He went quickly and he had a wonderful short life with you, I will really miss him. There have been too many of our favourite bunnies crossing the bridge in the last few weeks. Hope he makes new friends on that side, I´m sure he´ll be up to lots of mischief. Still remember his dirty look with Tonks, that´s how I´ll remember my little guy. I will give extra cuddles to my three tonight.


----------



## Chrisdoc (Jan 13, 2014)

Isn´t like funny, I was doing the bunny survey and looking for something on the RAW site and found this bunny poem and when I came back on here and saw your post and your news, it just came back to me and made me think of your little boy. I must admit it did make me cry and I dedicate this to Stache and to all those buns who´ve crossed over and are sorely missed.


----------



## JBun (Jan 13, 2014)

I'm so sorry  It's just so shocking what they found. I never would have suspected that. 

Stache seemed like a happy little bun and had such a nice life with you. He'll be missed. RIP sweet boy.


----------



## pani (Jan 13, 2014)

Oh, Aubrey.  I checked this thread as soon as I woke up hoping for good news. Stache was in my prayers last night and I was hoping with all my heart that he'd pull through.

I'm so, so sorry to read this news. It feels so unfair that you and Stache had such a short time together, but the time you did share was so precious. It's always tough to lose a pet, but feels so much harder when it happens so suddenly. You were lucky to have Stache's company in a difficult time in your life, and he was extremely lucky to have found such a loving, caring friend. 

Rest in peace, and binky free, Stache. ray:


----------



## lovelops (Jan 14, 2014)

I also dreaded looking up this thread and was hoping for the best. I saw the update and got tears in my eyes. I remembered the photo of him in the vets with the IV and thought about what a good bunny he was and how well tempered and to read this happened just breaks me up. I'm so so so sorry to hear this and I know there is nothing any of us can say that will make you feel better but I hope you remember all the good times you spent together... I agree that it seems like in the past few weeks a good number of buns have been passing and that is shocking... 

Please hang in there and remember that you gave him a much better life then he would have ever had with anyone else..

Thinking of you...
Vanessa


----------



## Luluthebunny (Jan 14, 2014)

I'm so sorry about Stache


----------



## aj82 (Jan 16, 2014)

Heartbreaking post. I'm so very sorry. When u feel up to it perhaps you could offer a home to a rescue bun in his memory, that would be a great legacy for a special bunny x


----------



## Imbrium (Jan 19, 2014)

Aubrisita said:


> After an exploratory surgery, we found that there was just too much organ damage, nothing could be done. He peacefully crossed over the bridge.
> 
> Wonder Bun, you were in my life for such a short time, it seems so unfair. I cherish the time I had with you, you were such a sweet boy. Thank you for being there for me and for knowing when I needed a cuddle or making me laugh with you snubby , naughty ways. Enjoy munching cilantro and parsley and make lots of bunny friends at the bridge. I love you.
> 
> Everyone give your bunnies an extra cuddle from me tonight.



:tears2: I can't believe I fell behind on reading your blog (among many other threads) for a bit over a week and missed something so tragic! I'm floored. Stache was so full of life and love; I can't believe he's already gone, or that there was so much that was wrong with him at such a young age. It's always especially shocking to have such serious problems with an animal whose life seems like it's just beginning - I went through it myself last June with my original breeding female, a gorgeous white-faced blonde sugar glider named Tabitha, when she died of liver failure on her nine month birthday. It just doesn't seem fair that you got so little time with Stache!

You know we're all here for you as your mourn his passing! While he may not have been around for very long, he earned a place in the hearts of many RO members. He certainly touched your heart in a way you'll never forget... and at least his short life was an excellent one because he had you.

Perhaps, in time, you'll feel you're ready to bring a new bunny into your life (I get the feeling Stache transformed you into a die-hard bunny slave!)... but even if you don't, we'd still love to have you stick around if it's not too difficult for you.

I'm so very sorry that you had to send Stache over the rainbow bridge when the two of you deserved to have so many more years together. I'm in tears and still can't believe he's really gone.

Binky free, Stache - we'll miss you dearly! :rainbow:


----------



## Aubrisita (Jan 19, 2014)

Thank you everyone. I love this site, it has been so nice to look at and read stories of everyone's bunnies. 

Stache definitely turned me into a permanent bunny slave. I never knew what wonderful creatures they are. I have been browsing the website for my local SPCA, there are some very cute bunnies there. I am not quite ready for another bun, but I know in my heart I will adopt another one in time. Being bunny less is not something I want. Plus I think Tonks misses him. I found her sleeping on his bed the other day. I hope my next bun likes cats as much as Stache did....(s)he might not have a choice. Lol.


----------



## Chrisdoc (Jan 19, 2014)

I think there are lots of folks on here who will really miss little Stache, I already do. He was such a wonderful character, my favourite photo will always be the one of him and Tonks giving the dirty look. So glad that you will be eventually get another bun, Stache was one of a kind but there is another bun out there waiting for someone just like you.


----------



## lovelops (Jan 19, 2014)

Chrisdoc said:


> I think there are lots of folks on here who will really miss little Stache, I already do. He was such a wonderful character, my favourite photo will always be the one of him and Tonks giving the dirty look. So glad that you will be eventually get another bun, Stache was one of a kind but there is another bun out there waiting for someone just like you.



I second that.. and I agree on the self same picture! Stache was so lucky to find someone like you even if it was towards the end of his life. I loved reading about him every day and really miss reading about your adventures with him. :in tears:

I got upset hearing of the news from the vets and even was upset the next day remembering I wouldn't be reading any more updates from you about Stache..:in tears:

However, I know sometime in the future we will be hearing about you and the new bunny love that you will be giving a better life and your adventures with them!:biggrin:

Vanessa


----------

